# ipf Firewall Problem



## SoNyStyL3 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello, i have a big problem with the ipf firewall
i have forgotten the Exceptions for my IP, i can"t access to puTTy, can i do anything to go on my server?


Best Regards
Sonystyle


----------



## vivek (Jul 18, 2010)

No, you can't. The only solution is to use KVM to login using console remotly and stop firewall.  Than update new rules. If KVM over IP is not possible, than ask some one in DC to fix for you.


----------

